

ImageOptim - Make websites and apps load faster (Mac app) - pooriaazimi
http://imageoptim.com

======
pooriaazimi
ImageOptim's quite well-known actually, but there are always people who
haven't heard of it before; so I though re-submitting it doesn't hurt anyone!

